# Strawberry Reservoir (09/27/2008)



## robertb (Sep 29, 2007)

I haven't been fishing since the end of June but finally I was able to get out yesterday with three grandchildren (11, 11, and 8 yrs old) and my son-in-law. We drove up and launched at the Strawberry Marina and fish from there over to Mud Creek. [ Has anyone fished Sage Creek area lately? I used to fish there in the old days. Is there still a passable dirt road from US 40 down to Sage Creek?]

We trolled rapalas and dodgers/worms. The action was fast even though we didn't have a good hook up rate on the worms. The fish ranged from 18 -21 inches and from slender to little better than average girth for Strawberry cutthroats.resize.jpg[/attachment][Strawberry Sept 2008002 resize.jpg[/attachment][attachment=5:xxopwdhc]Strawberry Sept 2008004 resize.jpg[/attachment:xxopwdhc]

During the early afternoon we went into a side bay of Mud Creek so that the grandkids could go hiking and then fish for chubs. I didn't hike with them but put out a float and piece of worm on a #8 hook for the chubs on a Zebco reel casting pole and got the others ready for the grandkids upon their return from the hike. In about five minutes the float went down and started moving so I set the hook and thought that this is the record chub from strawberry. The drag was peeling out on that little reel. When I finally got it in it turned out to be a 20 inch cutthroat. I caught another the same size a few minutes later. I caught the third (19") shortly after that. The grandkids and son in law came back about 30 minutes later and try as we might we didn't get another bite for the next 45 minutes I really wanted them to catch one like that..... isn't that fishing for you??!). We trolled after that but the success tapered off and we pulled out about 4 PM.

On the way back home we stopped at the Strawberry River to see the spawning Kokanee. The grandkids had a great time watching that and walking over to the fish hatchery area.

The drive in the canyon was beautiful and it was a good day with little wind, good safe fishing and traveling and sweet grandkids.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Good job getting out with family.

I'm glad the fish cooperated.

(I like the trout hugger shot.)


----------



## robertb (Sep 29, 2007)

That is my 11 year old grandson Ian cradling the 21 inch cutthroat. I will have to make sure I bring gloves next time so they can handle and control the fish better for the pictures before they release them.


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

That's funny trying for chub and catch some big trout instead. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## robertb (Sep 29, 2007)

The grandkids wanted to try again for the Utah State record chub.... either the weight record or catch and release record. The catch and release record is 14.25 inches and we had caught them last year in Mud Creek up to 13 inches. But as I said, we caught cutthroats instead of chubs in the middle of the day.


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

I wouldn't recommend releasing them, they are better served as fertilizer for the surrounding sage brush.


----------



## XxFIREBOYxX (Jan 9, 2008)

Flyfishn247 said:


> I wouldn't recommend releasing them, they are better served as fertilizer for the surrounding sage brush.


AGREED!!! !


----------



## robertb (Sep 29, 2007)

I agree as well on the chub issue. We did fertilize the sagebrush last year with them. This was my first trip to Strawberry this year. I wonder how the chub population is doing? Some of the cutthroats we caught this year seemed pretty slender even by Strawberry standards.


----------

